# WorldMark Myrtle Beach - Plantation Resort



## DaveNV (Feb 18, 2018)

I was just checking the Worldmark website, and there is now a WM Myrtle Beach resort. It doesn't appear on the 2017 WorldMark by Wyndham Resort Directory, but it does appear in the Resort Gallery on the WM site.  The link to the "Read what Owners are Saying" shows 9 Forum headers, all with a date of 2/13/2018, and none have any replies.  

Is this a new WorldMark resort?  Did WM owners know it was coming? Is there a back story on this location?  it would tie in nicely for a trip we're planning for next year, and I'm very interested.

Dave


----------



## CO skier (Feb 18, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I was just checking the Worldmark website, and there is now a WM Myrtle Beach resort. It doesn't appear on the 2017 WorldMark by Wyndham Resort Directory, but it does appear in the Resort Gallery on the WM site.  The link to the "Read what Owners are Saying" shows 9 Forum headers, all with a date of 2/13/2018, and none have any replies.


WorldMark Plantation Beach is featured on the landing page for WorldMark

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/

and detailed in the link

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/pn/

Anyone, even non-owners, can access this information.



DaveNW said:


> Is this a new WorldMark resort?



It is an existing Wyndham resort that is new to WorldMark.  More and more of this has happened the last few years.



DaveNW said:


> Is there a back story ...



If there is a back story, it is that Wyndham is introducing a limited number of units in Wyndham to WorldMark at various Club Wyndham resorts.  It is likely the result of Ovation returns.  It puts more dots on the map for WorldMark members, and they do not need Club Pass or a $99 exchange fee to access these "new" WorldMark resorts, so good for ALL WorldMark owners such as yourself who want to vacation East of the Mississippi.

It is the reverse of the ill-thought-out Wixon settlement 10 years ago for WorldMark members that surrendered 400+ WorldMark units to Club Wyndham for what reason who knows?  WorldMark members are liking the new Eastern US locations and wishing they had access to the WorldMark units that were extracted 10 years ago.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 18, 2018)

CO skier said:


> WorldMark Plantation Beach is featured on the landing page for WorldMark
> 
> https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/
> 
> ...



Thanks.  I'm usually in a hurry to click the Log In link, and I've never stopped to read the front page.




CO skier said:


> It is an existing Wyndham resort that is new to WorldMark.  More and more of this has happened the last few years.



After posting here, I went to the wmowners.com site, and found a Forum about "Future Resorts" or something like that.  I read there about Myrtle Beach, and also about Portland.



CO skier said:


> If there is a back story, it is that Wyndham is introducing a limited number of units in Wyndham to WorldMark at various Club Wyndham resorts.  It is likely the result of Ovation returns.  It puts more dots on the map for WorldMark members, and they do not need Club Pass or a $99 exchange fee to access these "new" WorldMark resorts, so good for ALL WorldMark owners such as yourself who want to vacation East of the Mississippi.
> 
> It is the reverse of the ill-thought-out Wixon settlement 10 years ago for WorldMark members that surrendered 400+ WorldMark units to Club Wyndham for what reason who knows?  WorldMark members are liking the new Eastern US locations and wishing they had access to the WorldMark units that were extracted 10 years ago.



That has to be frustrating for WM owners.  Years ago, when I bought into a timeshare on Kauai that Wyndham managed, they raised the maintenance fees by 17% one year, to collect extra money for a swimming pool remodel that was planned.  They dragged their feet, and eventually did a small remodel to the existing pool.  but the money was funneled by Wyndham to another resort on the island, to pay for the remodel of their pool.  I still don't know how that would be legal. Shenanigans, for sure.

Dave


----------



## CO skier (Feb 18, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> That has to be frustrating for WM owners.


WorldMark members were frustrated by the Wixons and their sellout attorneys, not Wyndham.  We owners would have been better off without the lawsuit.  We did not get even a coupon for a free movie rental.  The attorneys received $3 or $4 million dollars.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 19, 2018)

CO skier said:


> WorldMark members were frustrated by the Wixons and their sellout attorneys, not Wyndham.  We owners would have been better off without the lawsuit.  We did not get even a coupon for a free movie rental.  The attorneys received $3 or $4 million dollars.



Wow! That’s bad.

Dave


----------



## uscav8r (Feb 19, 2018)

CO skier said:


> WorldMark Plantation Beach is featured on the landing page for WorldMark
> ...
> It is an existing Wyndham resort that is new to WorldMark.  More and more of this has happened the last few years.
> 
> ...



Except Plantation Resort is not a pre-existing Club Wyndham resort. Until recently it was an independent resort. Perhaps Wyndham took over some intervals there, but it has never been offered in the Wyndham system to date. 

As of today, I can book WorldMark there but it doesn’t even appear on the Club Wyndham website. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 19, 2018)

CO skier said:


> WorldMark members were frustrated by the Wixons and their sellout attorneys, not Wyndham.  We owners would have been better off without the lawsuit.  We did not get even a coupon for a free movie rental.  The attorneys received $3 or $4 million dollars.



That’s a bit revisionist at best.


----------



## IsaiahB (Feb 19, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I was just checking the Worldmark website, and there is now a WM Myrtle Beach resort. It doesn't appear on the 2017 WorldMark by Wyndham Resort Directory, but it does appear in the Resort Gallery on the WM site.  The link to the "Read what Owners are Saying" shows 9 Forum headers, all with a date of 2/13/2018, and none have any replies.
> 
> Is this a new WorldMark resort?  Did WM owners know it was coming? Is there a back story on this location?  it would tie in nicely for a trip we're planning for next year, and I'm very interested.
> 
> Dave



This is a new WorldMark resort.

No, owners did not know it was coming. It showed up on the website early & was available on EH a few weeks before that (Which is typical, before units are turned over to the club).
Internally there was very very little noise about it - I only found out a few weeks ago. 
Back story is that Wyndham Vacation Ownership took over sales for the property a few months ago (I want to say 6 months ago) as well as acquired some inventory, I would assume delinquent or association owned. 

Regarding Wixon ... the criteria was low occupancy resorts. 

For WorldMark Plantation, the club acquired intervals; at traditional credit values. This what is most important about this location to me. 
Apparently the sales on site is Club Wyndham from a few accounts I've heard but I haven't verified that.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 19, 2018)

This was an existing non beach resort in Myrtle Beach that Wyndham took over sales and management.
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...w-partnered-with-wyndham.268073/#post-2091916


----------

